# How the enneatypes should be named instead



## Masterpiece (Jul 17, 2016)

Here's what I personally think:

1 - the OCD patient
2 - the hippie that gives a shit
3 - the glory hunter
4 - the jealous ex
5 - the trollmaster
Cp6 - the asshole
P6 - the random person
7 - the narcissistic hedonist
8 - the ultimate asshole
9 - the hippie that gives no shits

Because nobody cares about Peacemakers, Loyalists, or Performers.

Discuss.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Your terms for 3, cp6, 7 and 8 are accurate enough to be funny. I don't understand your choice for p6 though?



Masterpiece said:


> 1 - the OCD patient


You're thinking of OCPD. Different disorder. No more misuses of the term to feed misconceptions about what OCD actually is, please. :frustrating:


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> 4 - the jealous ex


My favorite, but I may be biased.

My own take:

1. Dr. stick up the ass
2. The oldest profession in mankind
3. The résumé
4. The monopoly on victimhood
5. The constipated one
6. The nervous system
7. The wiggly one
8. That's my secret. I'm always angry
9. The cloud


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

kittenmogu said:


> My favorite, but I may be biased.
> 
> My own take:
> 
> ...


LOL this one is my favorite


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

1: The activist
2: The martyr
4: The alien


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

1. The McJudgeypants
2. The Mother Gothel
3. The Tryhard
4. The Angsty Teen
5. The Basement Dweller
6. The Survivalist of Everyday Life 
cp6: The Shit-Talker
p6: The Neurotic Doormat​7. The WOW THIS IS GETTING REALLY HEAVY, LOOK AT THIS CAT VIDEO!
8. The Winner (Loser)
9. The Passive-Aggressive

------------



kittenmogu said:


> 3. The résumé


I actually like this better than "the performer"


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Cp6 - the asshole
> 
> 8 - the ultimate asshole


rofl love it


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

"The random person" for phobic 6 is startlingly accurate. :laughing:


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

throughtheroses said:


> "The random person" for phobic 6 is startlingly accurate. :laughing:


Why?


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

@Night Huntress

Because phobic-6s are stereotypically considered to be the "normal" people of the Enneagram (9s too, of course). They're just kind of... there. Random people navigating a world (or forum) of crazy perfectionists/sycophants/narcissists/"tortured artists"/hermits/hedonists/tyrants/hippies. 

Unless, of course, we're supposed to interpret "the random person" as the guy running around screaming, "LOL WAFFLES!" or something. Because I don't see that as being particularly phobic 6. :tongue: @Masterpiece , can you clarify what you meant by "random", please?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

throughtheroses said:


> @*Night Huntress*
> 
> Because phobic-6s are stereotypically considered to be the "normal" people of the Enneagram (9s too, of course). They're just kind of... there. Random people navigating a world (or forum) of crazy perfectionists/sycophants/narcissists/"tortured artists"/hermits/hedonists/tyrants/hippies.
> 
> Unless, of course, we're supposed to interpret "the random person" as the guy running around screaming, "LOL WAFFLES!" or something. Because I don't see that as being particularly phobic 6. :tongue: @*Masterpiece* , can you clarify what you meant by "random", please?


Hmm, do you think so? I think 6s stand out too, in how they're always trying to look for the next wrong thing, plan ahead, and be resourceful... or just plain worrywarts  

I mean, from personal experience, I'm always the person asking questions about future plans that no one is worried about, even in things that are meant to be fun, like video games. Yesterday I was playing an MMO and I started talking about how I'm so worried I'm not making enough money in the game, it's confusing me and stressing me out, and the higher level players were kinda amused because I was being such a huge perfectionist when I was just doing totally fine with the game, I got tons of time to level up, and I'm not really being punished for making any mistakes... because it's just a game, you know? 

But I take *everything *seriously, and I'm always alert. That's like, a _totally _minor example... Several 6s I know stand out for that sort of quality as well, because people rarely _ever _seem to be that anticipatory, alert, investigative, and on guard. Hence my curiosity on why (phobic) 6s can seem "normal" to you.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

1 - The Anal-Retentive
2 - The Mother Hen
3 - The All-Star
4 - The Odd Man (Woman) Out 
5 - The Wizard 
6 - The Walking Contradiction
7 - The Energizer Bunny
8 - The Force To Be Reckoned With
9 - The Pacifist


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

1- Angry Idealist
2- Hardcore Lover
3- Opportunistic Obama
4- Masochist Heart
5- Hopeless Nerd
6- Nervous Wreck
7- Adrenaline Addict
8- Independent Soldier
9- Winnie The Pooh


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

1. The Dogmatist
2. The Busybody
3. The Grandstander
4. The Black Sheep / Ugly Duckling
5. The Know-It-All
6. The Pessimist You Want To Slap
7. The Optimist You Want To Slap
8. The Hothead Boss
9. The Whatever-You-Want-Me-To-Be


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

1. Punching people person who does normal things.
2. Mom
3. league of legends riven tryhard
4. tumblr
5. Everyone is a fucking 5
6. Normal person who does normal things
cp6: Normal person who wants to punch people
p6: Normal person who does drugs
7. -
w6: The "humoristic" youtuber.
w8: The "look how do I punch my balls" youtuber
8. Punching people person who wants to punch people
9. - WHY ARE YOU SMILING IF I JUST PUNCHED YOU?
- I DON'T KNOWWWWWW


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> 2 - the hippie that gives a shit


_How dare you be correct._


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Type 1: The Batman
Type 2: The Damsel (Sx 2: The Jessica Rabbit)
Type 3: The Barbie Girl/Ken Doll
Type 4: The Edgar Allen Poe
Type 5: The Big Bang Theory
Type 6: The Scooby Doo
Type 7: The Clown
Type 8: The Boss
Type 9: The Stoner

Also type 2 in a nutshell:


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

1: Principal Strickland
2w1: The activist/The cult leader
2w3: Mean Girls
3: The sycophant 
4: Tumblr/Emo kid circa 2007
5w4: The pretentious nerd/The conspiracy theorist 
5w6: The quiet nerd
6: The Don Knotts 
Counterphobic 6: The "internet tough guy"
Sp 7: The "deposed Nigerian prince"
Sx 7w6: The Peter Pan
Sx 7w8: The drunk driver/The hedonist
So 7: The hippie
8w7: The approaching storm
8w9: The personaification of the phrase "you don't start any trouble, and there won't be any trouble".
9: The average joe


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Check out this cool thread...http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/602498-if-you-could-rename-types.html

I wanted to give cool titles for each of the core types. Here's what I settled with in that thread:

*1 - Ameliorate.
2 - Saccharine.
3 - Impresario.
4 - Saturnine.
5 - Cognize.
6 - Cynic.
7 - Aficionado.
8 - Asseverate.
9 - Conciliate.*


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

1: The Lord
2: The Puppeteer
3w2: The Salesman
3w4: The Legend
4w3: One thing I don't know why
4w5: The Fragile
5w4: The Phantom
5w6: The Rain Man
6w5: The Batman
6w7: The Pinkman
7: The Friendly Psychopath
8: The Scary Psychopath
9w8: The Chihuahua
9w1: The Labrador


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

This thread is fun and silly. :tongue:


*1. The Visionary*
*2. Speed Dial*
*3. Look at me!*
*4. Blindfold me*
*5. Another brick in the wall*
*6. Pufferfish*
*7. Gotta catch 'em all!*
*8. Bulls are immune to bullshit*
*9. Vapor*


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Dyslexicon said:


> *3. Look at me!*


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Dyslexicon said:


> *5. Another brick in the wall*


you joke but that song and by extension the album _is_ REALLY 5ish


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

Stellafera said:


> you joke but that song and by extension the album _is_ REALLY 5ish


I agree, and it was part of the thought. :3 Plus 5s sometimes feels as though they talk through a wall, as another member on this site recently pointed out to me. And the 8 comment sounds in my head just like how Deanerys says "Fire cannot kill a dragon." :tongue:


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

SheWolf said:


> If I see one more 2 with "mother" in the title I'm gonna scream. :angry:
> 
> Like I get some 2's are like that and that's fine but... c'mon, give us something else.
> 
> The Aphrodite? The Sugarpill? Anything...?


Relax, read some Naranjo. It's really nice and calming in the face of all the mom titles.



Distortions said:


> I thought type 1 for Superman made sense, though I'm not that into comics, and it's true the character has been around for a while with different interpretations.
> 
> This scene comes to mind for me when I think of the character:
> 
> ...


I love how he accentuates the word cardboard. So resentful.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

1- The tax collector 
2- The mother to everyone but their own children
3- The Fitbit
4- The embarrassing fanfiction
5- The brain-piercingly dissonant crackle sounds in "avant-garde" electronic music
6- The eraser shavings
7- Public masturbation
8- The bad cop
9- The monkey sockpuppet shaped cloud


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Types as household objects

1- The ruler/measuring tape
2- The snuggie
3- The trophy shelf / mirror that someone set up to be able to watch themselves having sex
4- The useless antique that has sentimental value to like one person but annoys everyone else
5- The gadget thing that's too complicated to bother with
6- The calendar. Or perhaps the burglar alarm/smoke detector
7- The espresso machine
8- The hammer? The door that always slams?
9- The expired narcotic painkillers


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I think we're moving away from titles, and giving them full descriptions, lol.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Quernus said:


> 8- The hammer? The door that always slams?


The "Tresspassers Will Be Shot" or "Forget the Dog, Beware of the Owner" sign.



Quernus said:


> 9- The expired narcotic painkillers


Oh they never get a chance to expire.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

7w8: The guy who thinks South Park is actually funny.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Quernus said:


> 1- The tax collector
> 2- The mother to everyone but their own children
> 3- The Fitbit
> 4- The embarrassing fanfiction
> ...


Well I guess this makes me a 4 :')


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

compulsiverambler said:


> Oh they never get a chance to expire.


I just figure there was a bottle that got knocked over one day and the 9 couldn't be bothered to pick it up so it just sits on the ground, expiring. All the new prescriptions are taken immediately so you won't find them in house anymore, therefore couldn't make the list.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Types as Defaults

1- The Default Martyr When Someone Had To Be (according to their own rendition)
2- The Default Babysitter (or Default Ride/Default Amateur Hair Cutter/Default whatever you need help with when you have no other choice)
3- The Jock's Default Self-Image
4- The Default Obsessive Egotistical Mindset
5- The Default Computer Whiz Character whom the protagonist goes to when they need help hacking a system or doing some impossible technological thing
6- The Default Protagonist in a Story With Poor Character Development
7- The Default on a Payment
8- The Default Antagonist in a Story with Poor Character Development
9- The Default Other Characters in Stories With Poor Character Development (Especially as an old white wizard, or anything you need them to be)


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds about right.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Quernus said:


> 2- The Default Babysitter (or Default Ride/Default Amateur Hair Cutter/Default whatever you need help with when you have no other choice)


Yeah actually. I figured maybe it's because I work with children, but my friends keep throwing their children at me (seriously, I tried to get out of it a few times, and they only tried harder! XD).

Help me!


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Yeah actually. I figured maybe it's because I work with children, but my friends keep throwing their children at me (seriously, I tried to get out of it a few times, and they only tried harder! XD).
> 
> Help me!


 Do they at least pay you?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Quernus said:


> Do they at least pay you?


Nope, they are my friends.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1: The Judge
2: The Star
3 is fine how it is
there basically no accurate title I can think of for 4
5 is fine how it is
6: "The Skeptic" works (but NOT the Loyalist. most misleading shit ever :laughing: )
7: The Trickster
8: The Predator
9 is fine how it is


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Ideas for the titles as symbols:

1 - the scales.
2 - the heart.
3 - the mask.
4 - the easel.
5 - the monocular.
6 - the shield.
7 - the compass.
8 - the hammer.
9 - the feather.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Animal symbols:

1 - the deer.
2 - the dog.
3 - the eagle.
4 - the raven.
5 - the owl.
p6 - the rabbit.
cp6 - the badger.
7 - the monkey.
8 - the bear.
9 - the whale.


----------

